# How I spent my Winter Vacation...



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, it started as an instant trip to Disneyland (not Disneyworld in FL). Needed a quick break for the family--8 of us in a minivan. One 2.5 years old, one 6 years, and one 9 years. 12 hours. Oh, and one pregnant grand-tibber--with twins! (That is a big WOOHOO!--and a lot of extra stops...) Thank God for DVD players in the car!

Watching the three littlest ones at Disney was awesome! The delight in their eyes and squeals of joy, fantastic! 

So why is this in the DIRECTV forums, you might ask...

Well, I called a few friends from DIRECTV that I've met at the last two CES's as soon as I knew when I was headed south.

One thing lead to another and I'm set to meet them and a few others for lunch in El Segundo! 

At lunch that rainy day, one of the engineers I hadn't met at CES starts out with "Tibber!" (You know he reads DSBtalk.com! And it becomes clear EVERY ONE of them reads DBStalk!) 

"How about a tour?" YES!!!!!

"Maybe even see DIRECTV 11..." OMG!!!! (Wait, they have to be pulling my leg... Those guys, they have quite the sense of humor.)

"What is your full legal name, citizenship, and btw, no cameras?" (No cameras!, who's going to believe me aside from my family? Yup, they still gotta be pulling my leg!)

I go see the engineering offices. Saw the wiring closet full of SWMs in the MFH-2 racks. Saw the testing labs, racks of equipment. WAAAAAYYYY Kewl! (Understatement.)

I see the high-tech IR blocking devices to keep stray IR from changing affecting the test units (cardboard set in front of the lens). 

Yupper, DIRECTV tests every build, as thoroughly as automated testing can do. And with a good amount of human testing as well.

Even still, the DBStalk CE'ers find _EVERYTHING_ at light speed. (Faux paux on my part--I said we find stuff within 10 minutes. Sorry guys, I really meant the CE'ers find the long standing issues in ten minutes--the ones that *have not* been addressed in that build. Really, that is what I meant. You do a very awesome job!)

And the engineers said the CE'ers are a huge help! Great job team!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

"Meet Phil. He's going to take you next door." Next door, isn't that Boeing? (They are still pulling my leg? Isn't that taking things too far? Just like I'd do... )

"Yes" Then they really do walk me up to Boeing's door. (No way!)

"Mr. Robertson if you'd read and sign this..." (Say what!) There are a bunch of people here! Boeing and DIRECTV. Introductions (dang, I need business cards...) (Whoa, some important people! Who do they think I am? [and who is Mr. Robertson!])

Hey, they _AREN'T_ pulling my leg! This is a very serious NDA. They really are taking my laptop, camera, cellphone. Wait, was that last introduction a professional photographer?!!

"Now, if you'd take off all your exposed jewelry and put on this smock as well as this really fashionable hair net, we'll start the tour." (OMG!!!!)

"This building used to be a GM assembly plant."

[The rest Mr. Robertson's tour description has been redacted by Homeland security, Boeing Corporation, DIRECTV, and guys I don't even want to know about (and neither do you.)]


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, just kidding
I can post a little more. 

Yes, it was formerly a GM assembly plant, btw. Now there are several assembly and "testing" rooms/sections.

*Shaken then stirred*
The shaker section is pretty amazing. You've perhaps seen commercials that show washing machines and appliances being shaken. Imagine a platform the size of a small garage floor capable of shaking 10 tons of satellite. Then imagine several of those beasties all next to each other!

Obviously they shake the bejeezes out of the satellites to ensure that they will still operate after the gentle launch sequence... 

*Quite a quiet*
Another test is to put the satellite into an anechoic chamber and blast it with sounds loud enough that "they could run right over my daughter's stereo and not hear it." (Easy movie reference...)
Not only is the launch gentle and smooth, it is very, very quiet. 

*"I'm flying!"* (Quote from the great grand-tibber when she's lifted into the air)
Don't forget, they have to then open up everything again after all the tests. And those 145' solar panels aren't meant to open at 1G... Some very cool, low tech ways to test. And is likely all I should say. Well, that and they are a creative group of engineers. 

*Is that the US way, way down there?*
And in a room on the ground they can do amazing radiated power testing for the footprint the satellite will have at 22,000 miles up there. Who'd a thunk it was possible? (I sure didn't!)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Who wants ice cream?

For desert we have the pictures back from photolab. (After receiving approvals from more places I don't even want to think about.)

My host Phil showing me the first Boeing demo satellite: Large Small
Boeing's display of satellite technologies: Large Small
DIRECTV 11 wrapped in Green and Gold, ready for transport: Large Small
Another of DIRECTV 11: Large Small

And for the Pizza de restaurant: Large Small

(Since DIRECTV 11 was already wrapped and DIRECTV 12 is patiently a ground spare, they showed me this unnamed communications satellite that is also based on the 702 bus.) [Shortly after this, Tom's jaw had to be picked up off the floor. Tom recovered nicely.]


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I very much want to thank Boeing and DIRECTV for the incredible opportunities! The only names I can mention are Phil Goswitz, Vice President, Space & Communications (my DIRECTV host at Boeing) and Naomi Rodriguez from DIRECTV Public Relations (the other one with a bright smile pictured next to me with the satellite to be named later.) Thank you everyone I met for a terrific Winter Vacation. 

To the very generous team at Boeing, Geek's Disneyland: thank you very much. It was truly fantastic. I had a blast seeing and talking about satellites, high tech, launches, etc. Feel free to post or PM more information I can share without violating the NDA.... 

To my friends at DIRECTV, the ones at lunch and the ones I didn't get to see this time: Thank you very much too. I loved talking shop, futures, and how we can help each other. (More about that in another thread in the CE forum.)

To Chase Carey, should you happen to read this: I have met several great people working for DIRECTV, across several departments. Every single person, every single time, in every interaction, I have been very pleased by the tremendous customer focus, the passion for quality, the creativity. You have one heck of a great team. They Rock!

To the DBStalk'ers: for being the great group of people, who have a lot of fun helping people, thank you as well. I'm extremely happy to share this experience with you.

Sincerely,
Tom Robertson (a very, very happy geek.)


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, you should've given me a call... I would have driven the 5 mins and joined you on the tour... good stuff! 



By the way... Nice hairnet.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This was such a last minute trip to Disney, I left off a lot of people I really should have called. No insults intended to anyone.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Tom .. I'm jealous


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. That is awesome! Any geek would LOVE that tour!


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow - congrats! Musta been a dream (unplanned) come true!

Mr. Robertson - you just won $1,000,000,000 - where are you going next?

I'm going to Disney... nah - I'd rather go to DirecTV and Boeing... nobody gets to do that!

Congrats again! Enjoy the memories - and the soon to start SPECULATION about the little nuggets in your posts! 

Chris


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!! You lucky guy!!!! I would of flown from St. Louis to LA to get this tour in a heart beat. Thanks for sharing your story.

Oh, by the way.... I was shaking with exceitment when you first mention you would be able to see D11. If I was there I probably would of passed out.  :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Another test is to put the satellite into an anechoic chamber and blast it with sounds loud enough that "they could run right over my daughter's stereo and not hear it." (*Easy movie reference*...)


The Hunt for Red October!

What do I win? 

Cool story BTW.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

thats awesome tom, very cool


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

That whole story is just awesome. Congrats on the adventure, Tom!


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm simply in awe, i've got nothing

drool


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Dude! So cool! 

So.......did they say anything about MRV or DLB?  :sure:

j/k


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Fan-freakin-tastic!!! I've had the opportunity to meet with some DirecTV folks from the Colorado center and they really are about the nicest people going!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome... I await the CE nugget that you alluded to.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow! You are one lucky camper. A well deserved vacation for you.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

You can practically hear the giggles of excitement in the pictures.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hahaha so true! Sounds like an exciting vacation!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

"pizza de restaurant" - hahaha! awesome tour


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wicked cool!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Beyond comprehension. Thank you so very much for sharing what you were able to.

Carl


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tibbs.

I'm especially happy for you that you got to go on this trip with the family. Your latest avatar says it all.

In some strange sort of way, maybe this bonus was an "extra" to you for repayment as a great father and grampa.  

That tour would be memories for years for any of us.

On the other hand....I'm still not entirely sure we really landed a man on the moon ever, so maybe all this is just done with Photoshop. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice! I really enjoyed reading this Tom - thanks for sharing it. I bet you were smiling throughout the entire tour!


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Ya know, after all of these years visiting various boards, all I can say is WOW!!!

Opportunity of a lifetime. Glad you enjoyed it, and glad you were able to share.


----------



## Interceptor (Jul 20, 2007)

Wait a minute! This has to be a hoax! You know, like that moon landing stuff. Tom had to be in some special effects studio, but it looks so real!  

But really, congrats Tom. That had to be great fun!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

WOW!!!!

I was so excited reading about this, I think I peed a little. I can't IMAGINE how you must have felt! (Though I'm thinking that peeing would have been frowned upon )

Kudos for the awesome experience, and thanks for sharing. You are most definitely the MAN!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

very interesting reading & photos....glad you had a good & safe trip


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you like the real life "Big Love" guy?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, I do own two homes in Utah; that are fairly close; and 3 wives currently live in those homes--but only one wife is mine, one is my son's, and one is my granddaughter, married to her husband serving in Iraq.

The Avatar is Mrs. Tibber and I, with the grand-tibbers and great grand-tibber. You might recognize them from my signature... 

Thank you all for the wonderful, kind words. I'm very happy to share the experience with you.
Tom


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Tom, what an awesome experience. Seeing the bowels of Disneyland would be a close second to your tours in SoCal.

Thanks for sharing that with all of us!

pf


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

You, sir, are a very lucky man; in EVERY way! Beautiful family--something I kinda find myself wishing I'd had...
Anyway, I know how I get when I go the Cape Canveral, for the tour or the one Shuttle launch I attended. Awestruck doesn't begin to cover it...:new_Eyecr :goofygrin


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

THAT IS THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER READ/SEEN HERE!!!!!!!!!!

Tom, your vacation story and pictures will be the source of many, many of my day dreams for years to come.

A most sincere, and heart felt thank you to you and Boeing, and D*.

Man, I love this place


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice stuff man!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow that is really cool. Color me jealous.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Quite the exciting trip Tom, thank you for sharing it with us - that had to be an awesome experience!  I'm glad you got the chance and it's a well deserved one at that! There's a reason you were invited there and you show it with every post.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tom is the man!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I love the For Storage Purposes, Do not stack labelling on the rack holding the Sat that is still under construction. Like some guy on a forklift is going to try to pile them up in the warehouse or something.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Man.....8 family members to Disneyland.....That had to be expensive.

Oh....very cool tour. 

Did they offer you a job by any chance.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Way cool Tom! I'm jealous!


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

Great vacation Tom, glad you enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

All I can say i WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom, you really have gone where no mod has gone before. The entire DBSTalk community owes you a huge debt for your diligence!


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Tom!

That is too sweet


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Tom, you really have gone where no mod has gone before. The entire DBSTalk community owes you a huge debt for your diligence!


Yes.

Plus he had fun doing it! :lol:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.

And, yes, I am very jealous!!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Terrific! Thanks for taking the time to write it up


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharin' I'm jealous...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW, OH WOW! I want to go, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please..... 

Sounds like you had a great tour. Thanks for sharing .....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Very cool Tom!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Really, this is UNBELIEVABLE! What a fantastic experience! I know how I felt touring the Kennedy build facilities, but to have a tour of such a place that you are intimately tied to -- WOW!

Congratulations for the work you did that got you the privilege and the wonderful family you have. We all appreciate the depth to which you shared your experience. Rich


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Nothing like heading for Wally World and ending up with the Golden Ticket instead.

Great story, thanks for sharing. My uncle worked for JPL and I was able to take the oppourtunity to visit behind the scenes a few times. Nothing like treating the geek inside of us to an E ticket ride.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Fantastic job of reporting your experience. Very cool. Congats.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!!!!!

thanks for sharing Tom!! amazing story!

add me to the super jealous list


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this until now. Very cool, sir.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, hadn't seen this thread.

Great write-up and photos!!!

Thanks for sharing. Awesome.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Way cool, Tom!

Too bad they wouldn't let you carve your initials on D11


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Way cool, Tom!
> 
> Too bad they wouldn't let you carve your initials on D11


Yeah, put his and his better half's with a big hearts around it, since it is Valentine's Day, eh?!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Yeah, put his and his better half's with a big hearts around it, since it is Valentine's Day, eh?!


amazing things happen when you are in the right place at the right time. years ago (1980) I got a tour of a partially completed Trident Sub , in an unnamed place in connecticut, and then attended a launch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> amazing things happen when you are in the right place at the right time.


I was up close an personal once at an armed robbery....oh, I guess you mean good times... :lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I was up close an personal once at an armed robbery....oh, I guess you mean good times... :lol:


I once saw the entire sky light up from a nite firing of a shuttle booster rocket.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Great stuff, Tom!

Nice that they even used Packers colors to cover the bird, just for you.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Tibber,

I spent many long hours in those same facilities back in the 1960s, although the plant I worked at was several miles to the north. That "demo" satellite (named Comsat) was built by Hughes and shown at a Paris Air Show prior to them having any satellite contracts, but it led to what Boeing is doing there today. I recognized a few of the things in the display case, as well. It brought back some fond memories.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Tom, Thanks for taking one for the team!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bfleish (Dec 17, 2006)

My first post!!

I've done the Disney thing. Lots of fun.

But a tour of DTV and Boeing, absolutely an E ticket!!

Thank you for sharing your vacation with us.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bfleish said:


> My first post!!
> 
> I've done the Disney thing. Lots of fun.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s Welcome to DBSTalk, although I see that you have been a (silent) member for a while!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks, Tom. Outstanding story.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You deserved the opportunity, but you know that many of us are going to be insanely jealous. 

(I would have happily taken the drive to LA to be a part of that.)

You must have been as happy as a kid in a candy store.


----------



## stevenjr (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow what a dream. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It was also neat to see the new photos on the Sea Launch site yesterday, showing your "Packers Package" being moved. 

They all seemed so.......so.......so........de ja vu...... :lol: 

Love that green and gold.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us,Tom. Thanks for the great pics! Congrats on a great vacation and a side trip.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You lucky dude !! 

And your tour was nice too :G !


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> To my friends at DIRECTV, the ones at lunch and the ones I didn't get to see this time: Thank you very much too. I loved talking shop, futures, and how we can help each other. (More about that in another thread in the CE forum.)


Glad you had fun. Looking forward to seeing this thread someday.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

heisman said:


> Are you like the real life "Big Love" guy?





Tom Robertson said:


> Well, I do own two homes in Utah; that are fairly close; and 3 wives currently live in those homes--but only one wife is mine, one is my son's, and one is my granddaughter, married to her husband serving in Iraq.
> 
> The Avatar is Mrs. Tibber and I, with the grand-tibbers and great grand-tibber. You might recognize them from my signature...
> 
> ...


Wow, you have great grand children? You don't look a day over 45.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

heisman said:


> Wow, you have great grand children? You don't look a day over 45.


But he feels 65... :lol: :lol:


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Vacation. Those satellites sure are impressive, aren't they? As a retired spacecraft design engineer (40 years in the business), I was always impressed when I had the opportunity to be in the final assembly area (it's nice to be able to see the results of ones work).

My only real disappointment was missing a shuttle launch during a trip to Cape Canaveral (the NASA building I was working in was front & center - and cameras not allowed, of course). I wound up missing it by 3 days :nono2: due to launch delays.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom, I'm glad I didn't miss this thread. What a great opportunity for you!


----------



## manny1 (Oct 4, 2006)

I used to work at DTV and on my first day was given the tour of the high bay at what was then Hughes. I real mind blower! For a real jaw dropper, next time see if you can score a tour of the LA NOC. To see how they monitor and manage all that capacity and do bit management on the fly is incredible.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Great pics Tom. Looks like my kind of vacation too !


----------



## JoeCool123 (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you been able to pry the smile off your face yet? Thanks for sharing! All geeks are currently drooling!


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Some peopla have all the fun!


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Very very cool Tom. Sounds like it was a blast and thanks for sharing the story!

Bob


----------

